# 2 Turbo G35's+C3 Photography+ Canadian Import Model Aryane Dery teasers!



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

so ill give you a little background info & a few pics for now..

The red g was driven up from md for 2 days. we were under a tight schdeule. the customer just got back from afghanistan. he had been building this beast while being away.

there is over 700hp under the hood. the interior was just finished with sick red leather sparcos & some trim had been wrapped in cf & sealed. the cf work was flawless.

so the plan was for me to spend as much time as i could to get his paint looking nice for this show up in toronto over the weekend. i was able to hit it 3 times with the rotary. compound, polish, polish + a good coat of sealant. the car left my shop about 90% swirl free.

lance asked me about some products he could use to help clean up the car after the long drive to toronto. i gave him a can of spray wax, some mf towels, some p21s wax + a little bit of megs endurance tire gel. im sure he found a local place to get a few more supplies but i wanted to make sure he at least used a good wax. i did not dress his tires due to the long 9hr drive. he was able to do a little detail & final touching up on his own. the car won a second place trophy. im waiting to get pics back from him of some hot thick lebanese chick that modeled for him up there. i dont know when ill get those but ill post them when i do.

the car had an early sat am roll in so everything had to be done by thu night. fri would be a day for lance & aryane to get some rest & not have to drive through the night. we first were going to do the shoot on fri but that wasnt a good idea. i was supposed to get this car early wed but just my luck, it arrived around 7:30pm. yea, yea, yea the model was flying in from montreal @ 3pm & lance was driving up from md so i kind of figured i would get a late start anyways lol. i knew this was going to be a long night but whatever, its cool, gotta get it done & come through in the clutch for my customer. i didnt know tomorrow would be an even longer night!

i had a spontaneous thought to include a second car in the shoot. why not right? i figured ive been able to put this much together so far, might as well push it just a little bit more & throw another car in the shoot but who would that be? i checked my cell phone to see who was in there. i come across my buddy ned. oh yea, i think this will work! neds got the black 4dr thats also turboed so i called him up!

ned stopped by thu afternoon for just a wash. so 830pm lance calls to ask us if we can pick him up from the rental so he can get back to the shop to get his car. so we pick up lance but where is the girl? she wasnt finished getting ready so we had to drive back to freeport, long island which was about an hour round trip out of our way! what made things worse was chris texted me around 945pm to tell us that hell be under the brooklyn bridge in about 15 mins. ok, cool. well be right there! so then we hit a few mins of a little rain shower, great! if we left from queens this wouldntve happened! oh well, i have about a dozen new mf towels & some spray wax in the backpack so no biggie.

we finally arrive at the bridge at about 11:30pm. while most of you were people were sleeping, i was doing mini details for both these cars, under the bridge, with very little light =(

chris finished his first set of pics around 1am. i figured that was it, its late & everyone is exhausted. ned was catching flack from his wife bc she wanted him home in bed. sorry ned to ruin your game that night haha. so chris asks if were ready to go to the next spot. why not, lets do it if your down! so pier 6 we went!

we politely asked these 2 officers who were sitting in theyre car for permission to go up on the sidewalk. they said yes so we went for it. we got in all the shots we needed. its now close to 3am & a second cop car rolls up & asks us for a permit lol. lucky for us we were done. chris snapped a few more pics & we were out!

lance had asked me to take him to bishnus crash site but we didnt have the time. the whole night i felt like someone was missing. i wouldve tossed bishnu & his 240 in the shoot as well.

i wanted to get a lil rolling video of lance beasting it on the highway at the end of the night to honor or lost brother. i know he wouldve loved to be a part of this. chris is going over all of the video footage taken along with the pics. were going to put everything together & put it out on you tube in a few weeks.

lance & aryane are here! no time to talk! time to get started! yes ill call you a cab lance for sure =). humberto is now working over time =/. dam its 7:30pm & the end of my night is about 4 hours away!

wed


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

The third pic in this thread is priceless:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Is that how you NYC boys roll:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## POof540i (Aug 17, 2007)

I really like the last pic. There's these two pieces of metal in the last pic that are distracting from the view. Is there any way to photochop them out? :bigpimp:


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

POof540i said:


> I really like the last pic. There's these two pieces of metal in the last pic that are distracting from the view. Is there any way to photochop them out? :bigpimp:


haha oh the cars? we had a funny moment that night. as we were setting up the cars by the pier, she put her bum on the fender & it was a little hot. i folded a mf towel & made her wipe down the fender. she placed the mf towel behind her bum but there was one problem. upon inspection for cameltoe i saw the mf towel sticking out from between her legs. so i kind of pointed ya know, told her i can see the mf towel lmao.

anyway, the video is almost done. :bigpimp:

dboy, yea thats how i roll. we fly models in from canada please :bigpimp:


----------

